# Losing New Posts



## Jade Tigress (May 28, 2006)

Been having trouble with new posts and subscribed threads...doesn't happen all the time but so far twice today when I log on I see how many new posts/threads there have been since I last logged on...when I go to user cp to check subscribed threads I get "there are no subscribed threads"  and when I click on New Posts I get "there are no new posts"....??? anyone else having this problem? Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 28, 2006)

I believe this has come up before and turned out to be a database glitch, where something internal gets reset.

I just go to "Today's Posts" under Quick links instead when that happens...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 28, 2006)

If the database server restarts, it tends to reset things.  I haven't seen any restart notices but will check further.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 4, 2006)

The last two times I logged on and saw that there were X number of new posts, my User CP won't show any subscribed threads as new, and a search for new posts showed no new posts as well.

HELP!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2006)

Clear your cookies and cache.
Servers seeing alot of traffic, so it may be hiccuping and restarting, which resets counters.


----------

